# Train Show in Del Mar, CA



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Did anyone attend the Del Mar Train Show this weekend? Any reports?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Gary, but between Anahiem and all the money I've bown at San Vals closeout, I was just too dam broke to drive all the way down there, I too would live to hear a report and see some pics.


----------

